# Puppy in a bag



## Monday (Jul 8, 2014)

Caught this cute little guy on my way home 



puppyInBag by Ryan Monday, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Jul 8, 2014)

just awwwwwwwwww!!

and another just.... if the picture were mine I would tone down that left part-pavement because it's too bright and keep my eyes looking there


----------



## Monday (Jul 8, 2014)

Mmaria thanks for feed back I was thinking the same but got lazy guess its worth going back to do  I did it to the left side as her white sweatshirt was blazing hot


----------



## mmaria (Jul 8, 2014)

Monday said:


> I was thinking the same but got lazy guess its worth going back to do  I did it to the left side as her white sweatshirt was blazing hot



- don't get lazy with this pict, it's a keeper and you should tone that part down, and the car also.
- lose that one "M" when talking to me


ok... now we're good


----------



## Monday (Jul 8, 2014)

maria your wish is done 

Updated image at top!



mmaria said:


> Monday said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same but got lazy guess its worth going back to do  I did it to the left side as her white sweatshirt was blazing hot
> ...


----------



## mmaria (Jul 8, 2014)

knowing the light version this seemed a bit too dark but the more I look at it the more I like it. Yes, I like it  

did you miss this part, his jeans and just a bit of his hand?


----------



## Monday (Jul 8, 2014)

@mmaria

Ugh yay for late night editing on jameson  I thought it was too dark but I think it was just the bright version messing with my mind after trying a few variations this just seemed right!

Will fix those in the morning the hand error is part of the street but yeah looks weird


----------



## mmaria (Jul 8, 2014)

Monday said:


> @mmaria


 ok... you did that again!

go to sleep!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 8, 2014)

Very strange combination.

You have tiny dog, which has a certain stigma to it.
... in a bag with Jack Skellington on it... which has a totally different stigma to it, that doesn't match the first.
... held by a "tough guy with a tattoo and a wallet chain"... which has yet ANOTHER sigma to it, which matches neither of the other two.
Riding a bike.

Bizarro.

Very interesting.

Honestly, without all that the image wouldn't have been much for me, but with it... very interesting.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 8, 2014)

fun capture.  I like the conversion on this.


----------



## Monday (Jul 8, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Very strange combination.
> 
> You have tiny dog, which has a certain stigma to it.
> ... in a bag with Jack Skellington on it... which has a totally different stigma to it, that doesn't match the first.
> ...



It is funny how a simple snap on the street can turn into an interesting juxtaposition you don't think about at the time as you only have a few second or less window to grab the shot. Some time you get lucky and it is so much more. In this case it was the cute little guy giving me the look so I took the snap. However contrasting styles aren't too hard to find in this city.



Braineack said:


> fun capture. I like the conversion on this.



Thank you


----------



## terri (Jul 8, 2014)

I think you've accomplished a very good thing: a quirky moment, well spotted and captured on the fly - that's what makes street photography both challenging and fun.   

I didn't see the original posts, so I can only say I like your conversion as it stands now.   Nice tonality, although I agree the hand does have a bit of a bright spot, but not enough to spoil the image.   The main subject looks directly at the camera, above the amusing backpack - the tatt, the chain, the glimpse of the handlebar tells you enough about the pup's owner to get the story.   It's a dandy!    If I could nitpick anything it would be that car - but from what I'm gathering you toned it down considerably, and it _is_ just a nitpick.    

Love it!   :thumbup:


----------



## hombredelmar (Jul 8, 2014)

Monday said:


> Caught this cute little guy on my way home
> 
> 
> 
> puppyInBag_sEdit by Ryan Monday, on Flickr




That would be a great shot if you would blur the sides properly, the edges distract, especially the left side , otherwise it is a good shot


----------



## Monday (Jul 9, 2014)

terri said:


> I think you've accomplished a very good thing: a quirky moment, well spotted and captured on the fly - that's what makes street photography both challenging and fun.
> 
> I didn't see the original posts, so I can only say I like your conversion as it stands now.   Nice tonality, although I agree the hand does have a bit of a bright spot, but not enough to spoil the image.   The main subject looks directly at the camera, above the amusing backpack - the tatt, the chain, the glimpse of the handlebar tells you enough about the pup's owner to get the story.   It's a dandy!    If I could nitpick anything it would be that car - but from what I'm gathering you toned it down considerably, and it _is_ just a nitpick.
> 
> Love it!   :thumbup:



Thanks Terri! I did update thread with fixed hand  the car is annoying but quarks of street photography. I can always edit it out, but I feel if i start doing to much PP on all the street photos I take every day then it becomes a time sync and starts to ruin the mood of pure street


----------



## mmaria (Jul 10, 2014)

I think the shot wouldn't be this nice if I didn't help... just saying....


----------



## Monday (Jul 10, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I think the shot wouldn't be this nice if I didn't help... just saying....


Maria my heeerrrroooo!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 10, 2014)

Monday said:


> Maria my heeerrrroooo!


well... hero is too much... but I'm sure grateful for finally listening to me and loosing "m"


----------



## Monday (Jul 10, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Monday said:
> 
> 
> > Maria my heeerrrroooo!
> ...


I catch on... Eventually to be fair the second time was to tag your username


----------



## mmaria (Jul 10, 2014)

I've just checked your flickr Ryan (can I call you Ryan ) , you have some nice things there


----------



## Monday (Jul 10, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I've just checked your flickr Ryan, you have some nice things there


Thank maria was wondering who the onslaughts of likes were from  I just started getting back into it a few weeks ago and activated a  6 year old flikr account.

Funny how picking up some new gear can re-spark your motivation and get social again.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 10, 2014)

Monday said:


> Thank maria was wondering who the onslaughts of likes were from


 oh sorry, I'll uncheck everything 



> I just started getting back into it a few weeks ago and activated a  6 year old flikr account.
> 
> Funny how picking up some new gear can re-spark your motivation and get social again.


 yeah... I agree and... looking forward to see more of your shots if you decide to stick around here


----------



## Monday (Jul 10, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Monday said:
> 
> 
> > Thank maria was wondering who the onslaughts of likes were from
> ...


Thank you for the likes love is always welcome!

I plan on posting and do almost every day since I take a two mile walk from home to work everyday on a busy SF street there is normally something to capture


----------



## mmaria (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey! why don't you go to sleep!?


----------



## Igtocru (Jul 11, 2014)

Funny shot. It would be vertical?


----------

